# please link your stock rhinestone transfer suppliers here



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

Hi,Not sure if there is a list of wholesale stock rhinestone transfer suppliers so figured mabey we could put a nice complete list together to make shopping around easier.Thanks!
http://www.proworldinc.com/dept/txtSearch/RHINESTONE/op/1/?source=yahoo&OVRAW=rhinestone%20heat%20transfers&OVKEY=rhinestone%20heat%20transfer&OVMTC=standard&OVADID=24568232511&OVKWID=185803935011&OVCAMPGID=5025518011&OVADGRPID=10989992399&OVNDID=ND1

http://www.vsrhinestones.com/

http://www.novarhinestonedepot.com/news.html

http://t42hf.vd5oe.servertrust.com/Default.asp?Redirected=Y

http://www.dazzlingdesignsinc.com/

http://www.zbsl.com/

http://www.alibaba.com/showroom/iron-on-crystal-rhinestone-heat-transfers.html

http://www.crystalandrhinestoneheattransfers.com/

http://shineartco.en.ec21.com/

http://www.myrhinestonetransfers.com/

http://acetransco.com/index.php

http://www.blinginitwholesale.com/


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

This is a good idea, but remember that you cannot list your own site due to self promotion rules. Just to let those that read this post know that in advance


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Another really great place with awesome prices is shineart.com, not only do they sell all the supplies to make your own, but they also do custom transfers as well


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks! Ill add more as I get them.Eric

http://www.thompsontransfers.com/Rhinestuds.html

http://www.schoolbows.com/products/searchReturn.php?category=31

http://www.sparklegeorgia.com/

http://shop.stoneworldtees.com/cate...0D0BDD13D640193E3B3.qscstrfrnt03?categoryId=4


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

LogosInCrystal.com Custom Swarovski Rhinestone Transfers Apparel

The WildSide -- Wholesale Heat Transfers | Heat Transfer Machines | Custom Transfer Designs -- Rhinestones

http://www.slickartonline.com/


----------



## mazinger (May 17, 2007)

nice job guys ....


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

I know you guys have suppliers i must be missing !any chance you will post them for us?

http://rhinestonetransferwholesale.com/index.php?cPath=0_34


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

Hot Fix Iron-On Rhinestone Transfers


----------



## MDsUnique (Nov 19, 2009)

Here's another one - they also have a community forum where you can ask questions and find out good info - Nice people! Scott posts on here regularly.
Rhinestone Designz.com


----------



## twinkle22 (Jun 28, 2010)

I use colmanandcompany.com for all my rhinestone needs plus they award points towards future purchases.


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks for the post david but im looking for STOCK rhinestone transfers/motifs premade ready to heat press.

http://www.threadart.com/shop/category.asp?catid=65&gclid=CIv2trrNw6ICFZdL5QodNQ_h4w

http://www.customrhinestoneshirt.com/misc-transfers.html

http://embroiderylocal.ecrater.com/

http://www.logosincrystal.com/wholesale/

http://www.schoolbows.com/products/searchReturn.php?category=31


----------



## LaylaG (May 5, 2010)

www.rhinestoneguy.com


----------

